# Trigun808's ADA 60p Mist JOURNAL! New pics! updated 8/26/09



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i havent been on in a while, but heres my new project

ADA 60P Mist back Aquarium
2x55W PC light (probably gunna end up as 2 10k bulbs)
Pressurized co2 setup
Marineland C220 Canister Filter
ADA Aquasoil (powder)
Dry and ADA fertz


Plants:
Currently only anubias petite
tonina belem
and some others

Will be getting:
HM
Downoi
HC
Blyxa japonica

Fish:
green neons
Weitzmani tetras
espei rasboras
asian rummynose

=P lmk what u think of this scape, i got some advice 
Thanks for looking! 
will update soon!
ONE more thing! i took out the rock on the far right (small one)
Will be getting lily pipes in the future!
and sorry for the cloudy water, i was moving things around


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

oh yea i need input 
mmmm will update when i get more plants which is next week :thumbsup:


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

wow it looks great!

Is it that "Mist" part of the tank that makes the tank look cloudy? Or is it just cloudy because the water it?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol nah i moved rocks around so the water was cloudy, ill take pics for u as soon as it clears


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Don't mean to be an alarmist, but your Aquasoil looks like it's breaking down... AT least that's what mine looked like when it broke down (pics in 20L thread). It looks like crushed brick or terra cotta. I hope I'm wrong here -- looks like you're off to a good start.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol yea it might be, i might have to change some 
but i only see little sign of it
so we will see how it goes
i probably will buy more soil 
update coming this week
u think the soil breaking down will affect my growth?
just curious


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

bump this back up updates very soon!!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

r u still looking to buy hc?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmmmm idk possibly.. 
im also looking for toninas and idk some others


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmm here, tank cleared up, removed 1 rock and will update on wed when i get new plants


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sorry for the bad quality pics.... i used my phone lol


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Looking good. I like the mist background. I'm also jealous of the fact that you fellas in Hawaii don't need heaters.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol! nah i wish i had cooler weather -___-
heat sux hah!
btw i havent heard from u in a while!!!!!
hows everything man?
got plants 4 sale? :wink:


----------



## kevinicus (Oct 25, 2008)

in my opinion you can position the rocks to create a better feeling to the tank.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

how so mr kevin?
where ya think i should move um?


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Looking good. I like the mist background. I'm also jealous of the fact that you fellas in Hawaii don't need heaters.


One less piece of equipment is always nice.  

Tank looks nice, Trigun. Should be a fun project. Definitely jealous of the 60P.

But I'm obviously missing something here, what is a "mist background"?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmmmmm here 
the tank comes like that from ADA
http://www.adgshop.com/60cm_Cube_Garden_Mist_p/102-8568.htm


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

ARGGGGGGHH 
i need some input on rock p-lacement please xD
lol it doesnt seem right now


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

just keep trying different arrangements until you find one you think is most natural. but good start


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

chris127 said:


> just keep trying different arrangements until you find one you think is most natural. but good start


^I think this is it. You just got to experiment with it.

Do you have any other rocks to work with? Maybe another medium sized piece to even out the other side?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

update!
changed out soil for new aqua soil!
and got hc and hm planted, more petites coming, ug also!
lmk what ya think


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sry for the horrible quality phtotos xD
used my phone


----------



## TheCryptKeeper (Mar 9, 2008)

the photos aren't that bad actually.. what does suck about the photo and no offense.. is that the background items that you see outside of the tank... aren't of my basement!

I think that is looks good.. the one thing about scapes is that time will tell when things grow out.

Ken


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mhmm ya 
i love ur tank man XD


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

I will say if you don't get more plants...you will have algae in about 2-3 weeks...from experience...


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

nice rocks you have there. i will also follow ur new thread, i want to see how u going to work with this one


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

thanks 
Rountree I'll be getting more soon , just waiting for packages and more LOL thanks for the warning


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

My UG and rotala mini just arrived!
thanks koetoleoncat!
i also got small petites!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Woah it has like a built-in background! That's so cool.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol yea thats why i like it!
no more black background or anything! :thumbsup:


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

tank update!



















thanks for looking! 
downoi and rotala butterfly will be added soon!


----------



## DataLifePlus (Nov 4, 2008)

Looking nice! I think that will look pretty damn good when it fills in.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

thanks! i cant wait til it does lol


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

looking good...


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

although the middle rock doesn't seem to match


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

how come ? Is it too high?


----------



## JamesQuall (Mar 13, 2009)

trigun808 said:


> how come ? Is it too high?


It just looks like a different type of rock. Almost like marble while the others look like porous limestone (I know they arn't, but just aestheticialy)


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

bay they are all the same type except the big one was turned backwards
So it looks slightly different


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

i think that one rock on the left is out of place, maybe its too close or too big. other than that it looks great.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

organic sideburns said:


> i think that one rock on the left is out of place, maybe its too close or too big. other than that it looks great.


I'm getting the same vibes


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

ahhhh I never noticed LOL I will try to move it back a bit


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

trigun808 said:


> ahhhh I never noticed LOL I will try to move it back a bit


yeah, more planting space in front of the rock would be good :thumbsup:


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Hmm.... UPDATE! Comments are always welcome!






















































NEw addition to tank 









lemme know what you think!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

bad pictures due to my camera phone lol


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow nice Tonina and Erio! What's your water parameters?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

uhhmmmmm i havent checked it in a while lol
i just did a water change and ill test it when i get the chance for u
idk if this helps right now but im using RO water and some tap xD


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice. Your plants are spreading nicely and starts to cover your substrate. May i know the name of the orange fish with black stripe u got there it looks really nice.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

those look like female cherry barbs. nice cute setup


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

nope they are red pencilfish! LOL update soon!


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

everything is filling so quckly, I love the selection of plants.


----------



## Karlo (Aug 6, 2008)

Where do you pick up your plants?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i buy everything from aquascapes and update will prob be next week!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

sry guys ive been working quite a bit , i will try to update asap


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

Finally ! an update! soorrry about that guys! im looking for more erios


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

The UG carpet's looking phenomenal!


----------



## MedRed (May 20, 2008)

ugly genius said:


> the ug carpet's looking phenomenal!


+1!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

tyvm medred and Ug!
 i just got my electric blue ram, im thinking of picking up 1 more.... haha
ill take pics of it later anyone got a scraper for sale?


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

i got a surprise today!
my german blue ram and my electric blue ram had eggs! 
i shall watch it closely!


----------



## giraffe (Jun 26, 2009)

I love your rocks and how they blend into the scape.


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

thank you! im now looking to upgrade my lights to t5HO lmk if anyone gots!


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Update!!


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

mmmm ok u got it
went with DHG now, erio is doing good, and yeah ahaha


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

looking to put in some more background plants


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Very cute


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

lol thanks XD


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey that's really nice. 

The rocks in your tank look like the rocks in your sig.


----------



## ryan_p (Mar 18, 2009)

this is looking good. i love the foreground. keep it up


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

hahah u mean the hawaiian islands?? XD thanks!
thats awesome and its not completely done yet, needs to grow in and i need more plants


----------

